# Seinfeld???



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

So strange thing that's been happening.... Every time the show Seinfeld is on Bentley starts running to the door and barking like there is something bad on the other side. Just that show... It is the strangest thing. We have tried other shows that have crowds watching the filming and nothing sparks him. except that show.... Every time we watch it we have to calm him down or change the channel. Does anyone else have this happen to them... ?(not strictly Seinfeld)


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO! I'm picturing this in my mind. I have an older dog (she'll be 11 yrs old this July; lives with my ex-husband) and when ever someone on tv rings a door bell, she goes nuts. My dogs currently don't respond or even care about the tv. But they do respond to strange voices outside, and they're my personal welcome home committee lol. Anytime I pull up from being out (work, trip to the grocery store, etc.), they're going nuts. I have no advice to offer on how to break your pup of this habit, but maybe if you try leashing him in the house when you're watching the show, and when he gets excited, put him on a down/stay and reward for the desired behavior you're looking for. I really wouldn't worry about it, personally, but it's interesting to know what certain things cause our dogs to have quirks lol.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

cboyd0606 said:


> So strange thing that's been happening.... Every time the show Seinfeld is on Bentley starts running to the door and barking like there is something bad on the other side. Just that show... It is the strangest thing. We have tried other shows that have crowds watching the filming and nothing sparks him. except that show.... Every time we watch it we have to calm him down or change the channel. Does anyone else have this happen to them... ?(not strictly Seinfeld)


Lol maybe its Kramer...


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

EL CUCO said:


> Lol maybe its Kramer...


Yeah, Kramer's a racist, pompass ass anyway lol. I used to like Seinfeld when I was younger, but I don't even find it funny anymore.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Our female barks at dogs on the tube, then runs to the door and barks..she won't stop til someone opens the door and she sees they're not outside ( or so I think)


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

haha we can't help but laugh... we left it on one night downstairs and he was just going crazy. it took us a while to realize, along with being skeptical that Seinfeld was the real reason. turns out it was.... We only watch it late at night when the only thing else left on is paid programming. We won't be to sad to watch it less i guess lol


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

Lacy will bark if she hears knocking or a doorbell on the tv as well as barking dogs. We try to tell her to "leave it", that it's alright, but she will still react anyhow. We always end up laughing about it. She's a good dog.:woof:


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Your dog is antisemitic. ..... sorry had to drop my 1 liner on this dead thread.


----------

